# I decided to grow a mole today. (2 FOTDs)



## ashley_v85 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if I remember everything I used...I got kinda drunk that night, and it made me forget. Haha. But I think it was...

Eyes 
Beige-ing s/s
Sharkskin s/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Grape pigment
Dazzlelight e/s
Vex e/s (And I think I may have put a little bit of Pearl of the Earth or whatever the hell the purpley color in the Holiday Trend palette is over it)
Violet Underground eyeliner
Espresso e/s on brows

Non-MAC: Maybelline Great Lash mascara

Face 
Studio Fix in N4
Mocha Blush
Petticoat MSF

Lips 
Whirl l/l
Punkin' l/s 
Oi! Oi! Oi! l/g











Kind of a shitty picture, sorry. 





Please ignore my bangs here, haha. I didn't feel like doing anything with my hair. But then again, I almost never do. 





Yeah so um...I had a zit that I couldn't seem to hide, so I turned it into a mole. Haha. 










Eyes 
Corn s/s
Crimsonaire s/s
Chrome Yellow e/s
Gorgeous Gold e/s
Fuschia pigment
Parfait Amour e/s
Blue Absinthe e/s
Nylon e/s
Peacocky Glitterliner
Ebony eye pencil (on inner rims...but it kinda wore off, haha)
Espresso e/s on brows

Non-MAC: Maybelline XXL (white side) and Maybelline Great Lash mascara. 

Face 
My skin looks like shit today, but...
Studio Fix
Sushi Flower as blush
Pink Opal pigment
Espresso e/s on "mole" haha. 

Other stuff that's not MAC (concealer)

Lips 
Pink Maribu l/s
Petal Pusher l/g


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 7, 2006)

very pretty and colorful!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 7, 2006)

I love the first one!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 7, 2006)

I loooove the rainbow one the most, but both are hot! Also, I love the mole on you! Lol!


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 7, 2006)

Love both looks - they look awesome! Good job


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 7, 2006)

fantastic ! i love them both


----------



## x music is love (Mar 7, 2006)

i LOVE the first one !


----------



## Nuuniie (Mar 7, 2006)

wowwwwwwwww so pretty,do u care to make a tut????
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 7, 2006)

i fucking love the second one eioahnvozsrdytoqad;;!!!!!!!!!!! 8D


----------



## aziajs (Mar 7, 2006)

I really love the purple eye.  I am going to try that.


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, the purple is is gorgous!! Great job (loving the mole too! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

And to answer the tutorial question...if I'm not too lazy I will, haha. Somebody in another community requested that I do one, so if I can get my lazy ass to do it, I'll post it.


----------



## KJam (Mar 7, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## metarob (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't decide which of these looks I like the most. They're both so beautiful! So are you


----------



## Peaches (Mar 7, 2006)

The rainbow one looks so hot with your eyes. Makes your eyes look like another colour in the rainbow, kinda thing. Sexay!


----------



## lovejam (Mar 7, 2006)

That second one is SO. COOL. You should do a tutorial.


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 7, 2006)

I <3 both of em, very dramatic. Your skin looks great =)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 7, 2006)

very pretty!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2006)

pretty. looks great...


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 7, 2006)

Love the first look!


----------



## User34 (Mar 7, 2006)

awesome jobs. I luv your fotd's.


----------



## user4 (Mar 7, 2006)

oh my with the hotness... im loving that first look!!!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

could i bother you for a tutorial on the 2nd look? these are just so pretty!


----------



## colormust (Mar 7, 2006)

love the first one, purples look great


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 7, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Havenly (Mar 7, 2006)

Lovely!  I love your looks!  I am seriously jealous of your skin.....may I ask how you take care of it?  And how do you get Studiofix to make you look so flawless?


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 7, 2006)

Very pretty i like both looks <33


----------



## domifc (Mar 7, 2006)

i love love love the first one. purple and green are my fave colours and i just about dropped my jaw when i saw it! awesome job. a tutorial is a must!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Lol you guys are going to hate me for this...but I take HORRIBLE care of my skin. I pick at it almost every night, I almost ALWAYS sleep in my makeup...yeah. 

I promise, it's all the concealer and Studio Fix! Underneath that, my skin looks like shit, lol.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, and thank you all very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will try to do tutorials of both...I'm just lazy, haha.


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Mar 7, 2006)

MY GOD your skin is like butter!
how do you apply your studiofix?
it looks amazing!


----------



## punkin (Mar 7, 2006)

omg! let me just start by saying wow, both looks are gorgeous and I never thought to do that with a blemish, very creative. I never knew there was a l/s called Punkin' I must go out and buy this immediately, it was meant to be! lol


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 
_Oh, and thank you all very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try to do tutorials of both...I'm just lazy, haha._

 
Thanks!!


----------



## islandblossom (Mar 7, 2006)

i like them both, great job!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, I just posted a tutorial for the first look in the tutorials section. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to whoever asked about how I apply my Studio Fix...I just use the sponge, haha. You'll see what my skin looks like beforehand in the tutorial. Though I didn't include any close-up pictures of it, because that would be WAY too scary.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *punkin* 
_omg! let me just start by saying wow, both looks are gorgeous and I never thought to do that with a blemish, very creative. I never knew there was a l/s called Punkin' I must go out and buy this immediately, it was meant to be! lol_

 
Thanks! It was LE with the Rebel Rock collection, so I doubt most MAC stores or counters will still have it. You should be able to find it online in a MAC community or on ebay though! That's how I got mine.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Whenever you can can you do the 2nd? Thanks!


----------



## Delphi373 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG you look amazing!  And if Studiofix can make me look like that then I gotta get some!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, you DEFINITELY need Studio Fix, haha. I won't be seen in public without it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yeah, I'll try to do a tutorial for the second look, when I get around to it. It's really easy though:

Black eyeliner on inner rims (though the top probably isn't necessary...you can't really see it)
Corn s/s all over lid and up to crease
Crimsonaire s/s in crease and outer corner
Chrome Yellow on lid, with Gorgeous Gold on top (though I applied the Gorgeous Gold AFTER the pink, to help blend it better)
Fuschia pigment in the crease
Parfait Amour in the outer corner
Using the 266, line upper lashline with Blue Absinthe. I wetted my brush first. 
Using the 266, line bottom lashline with Parfait Amour
Go over the Blue Absinthe with Peacocky glitterliner
Add highlight (Nylon, I think it was)
Fill in Brows
Add mascara...and you're done! Haha.


----------



## smiles4c (Mar 8, 2006)

gorgeous, I love them both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 such rich color


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 8, 2006)

wow i really love the second one u did very colorful!


----------



## orodwen (Mar 9, 2006)

love the eye looks.  i'm totally & completely diggin' the 2nd one. i wanna dup that! hope you don't mind that i saved the eye pics from the 2nd look for future reference.


----------



## Starbright211 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hubba Hubba!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_love the eye looks.  i'm totally & completely diggin' the 2nd one. i wanna dup that! hope you don't mind that i saved the eye pics from the 2nd look for future reference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course I don't mind! Actually, I find it flattering, because I always save pictures of makeup that I really like, haha. So thank you.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 9, 2006)

i love your fotd's. gorgeous.


----------



## turquoise_star (Mar 9, 2006)

I _love_ that rainbow one!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## jglam2006 (May 31, 2006)

you are so talented you have got to be an artist WOW
love all you lucks


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 31, 2006)

gah your skin is so beautiful! I want your face shape!!! and I love both of those looks!!


----------



## tricky (May 31, 2006)

awesome! you should totally work at MAC if you don't already. i love the 2nd look so much!


----------



## lahdeedah (May 31, 2006)

BAD ASS!  Holy cow those both rock but you really rocked the rainbow! I'm  holding my breath for the tutorial!


----------



## smiles4c (May 31, 2006)

hehe I wish my zits would grow in convenient, mole-like spots XD  you look gorgeous, as always!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

Luvvvvv, both looks, but then agian i luv all ur looks, your just to freaking pretty.  PS: can i put a request????? is there any way u can do a look with Stars N' Rockets?


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 2, 2006)

I can try! I never know what to do with that color, haha.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 2, 2006)

they are both hot! the first one is like whoa!


----------



## black_crx (Jun 2, 2006)

think you can wear nearly everything! You always look great! 

Hope you didn't get drunk from water in the background!


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 2, 2006)

cant decide which combo i like more!!


----------

